# .NET and More > Silverlight >  SilverLight - VB vs C#

## RobDog888

Ok how about a new twist in the "vb vs c#" wars?

According to this MS page http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...14(VS.95).aspx Silverlight supports VB but fails to mention what level of support it has for C#.

Any insights?

----------


## DeanMc

I use silverlight and c# and dont find any differ. I would imagine the features are the same. I know that javascript was the original language but after that both .net languages worked the same. I would like to try silverlight and f# for ha ha's

----------


## RobDog888

MS just is throwing me for a loop as why state it natively supports VB but not say anything about other languages? :shrug:

Looks like at work they are forcing me to write C# now. "Its company policy to write all new apps in C#". What a closed minded boilerplate statement/policy to have.

----------


## DeanMc

MS could be saying that because there seems to be some confusion about what languages can be used. I have had 3 people only last week asking me if they really had to learn C# to play with silverlight. The funny thing is though most of the big MS evangelists use VB!

----------


## RobDog888

Yea there is a new push to do more in VB now by MS. Also more VB code examples on MSDN too.

But Im just ciurious why they make it sound as if VB is the primary language of Silverlight or such.

----------


## DeanMc

Maybe they are planning on touting the fact that VB is easier to use and learn that actionscript.

----------


## MattP

It would be nice if they started putting out the Silverlight documentation in VB instead of C# only.

----------


## RobDog888

Are you talking on MSDN or other places? If MSDN, in general, MS did state they are pumping out more VB example code.

@Dean, yea AS sucks and is terrible to develop with. I'm 100&#37; pro SL  :Smilie:

----------


## MattP

Actually I'm talking about msdn and other places like the RIA previews.  I remember them saying they were going to put out VB example code but as of yesterday when I was checking msdn all of the topics I checked were C# only.  Translating is pretty simple but it would be nice if VB didn't feel like the redheaded step child sometimes.

Actionscript /shudder

----------

